# djbdns & PTR Records. (R(everse)DNS)



## aunull (Jul 10, 2010)

Howdy,

I have installed djbdns from FreeBSD ports. I am running FreeBSD 8.

I have setup my A and AAAA records and such and they are functioning correctly.

I need to setup a few PTR records for a domain name and an IPv6 address. I have not yet had my IPv6 range delegated to my name servers, but I would like djbdns functioning correctly before I delegated my IPv6 range to my name servers.

I would like to know: 


How do I create a PTR record on an IPv6 address pointing to a domain name?
How do I bind djbdns to certain interfaces?


Thanks in advance!
_I have compiled djbdns with IPv6 support_


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2010)

Not sure how djbdns creates zone files but for BIND you'll need something like this:

```
$TTL 1D
@       IN SOA  b.5.c.1.8.8.8.0.1.0.0.2.ip6.arpa. root.dicelan.home. (
                                2008041407      ; serial
                                24h             ; refresh
                                30m             ; retry
                                2d              ; expire
                                3d              ; minimum
                                )
        IN NS   maelcum.dicelan.home.

$ORIGIN b.5.c.1.8.8.8.0.1.0.0.2.ip6.arpa.
1.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0         IN      PTR     maelcum.dicelan.home.
0.9.1.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0         IN      PTR     molly.dicelan.home.
```


----------



## jgh@ (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't believe you need to create reverse records with djbdns.

http://cr.yp.to/djbdns/tinydns-data.html


----------



## aunull (Jul 11, 2010)

jgh said:
			
		

> I don't believe you need to create reverse records with djbdns.
> 
> http://cr.yp.to/djbdns/tinydns-data.html



On that link, it has a part on PTR records saying:



> ^fqdn:ttl:timestamp:lo
> 
> PTR record for fqdn. tinydns-data creates a PTR record for fqdn pointing to the domain name p.



Usually it would just be ^example.com:192.168.0.1. However, in this situation, I am trying to do a PTR record on an IPv6 address.

Just doing ^::1:example.com does not seem to work due to : cutting off after the first block. I've tried using a generator to generate the IPv6 address and using that, but I had no luck with that.


----------



## jgh@ (Jul 11, 2010)

Looks like this patch is worth a look:

http://www.fefe.de/dns/


----------

